# DRM is Dead, RIAA Says



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

DRM is Dead, RIAA Says.

*For years the RIAA has defended the use of DRM, much to the dislike of millions of honest customers who actually paid for their music. Now, in a shocking turnaround, the outfit seems to have come to the realization that DRM does more harm than good and has officially declared its death.*

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"This new DRM includes 3, count them, 3 types of DRM; AACS, BD+, and BD-ROM, (I wont get into specifications as it has been pointed out that my articles are too techy. Feel free to search wiki for these terms for a more detailed breakdown.) and was being touted as the catch-all-beat-all in encryption that would last for a minimum of 5 years.

Not six months later, muslix64 posts that he has circumvented the Advanced Access Content System (AACS format), and, get this, he doesnt even own a Blu-Ray player."
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/25558


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

Ding, dong, the witch is dead, the witch is dead


----------

